# Anzeigefehler bei allem was mit Java zu tun hat



## Fiandus (14. Jan 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das richtige Forum gewählt habe.. aber ich hoffe, dass dem so ist. 
Also..ich habe offensichtlich ein Problem mit meinem Java..ich habe allerdings nicht die geringste Ahnung woran es hapert.

Zunächst dachte ich es läge an mir, da ich anfangs nur bei von mir entwickelten Programmen Probleme hatte (bzw. mir die Fehler nur dabei aufgefallen sind).. und zwar wurden die Fenster oft schwarz..ich dachte der Fehler läge irgendwo im Code (da ich auch noch kein profi in java bin).. aber ich stellte fest, dass meine Programme auf anderen Rechnern einwandfrei laufen. Das machte mich schonmal stutzig..
Später fiel mir auf, dass ich Applets im Browser nicht richtig ausführen kann. Dann ging ich auf die Java-Website und prüfte meine Version. Zunächst bekam ich einen Fehler, dann ging ich (wie auf der Website vorgeschlagen) in die Systemeinstellungen und aktivierte das Häkchen bei "Standard-Java für Browser" --> "Mozilla Familie". Anschließend wurde mir auf der Prüfwebsite auch angezeigt, dass Java korrekt installiert ist.

Als ich dann aber ein Applet ausführen wollte funktionierte es wieder nicht. Ich prüfte nochmals die Java-Installation und es funktionierte wieder nicht. Nun hab ich aber auch gesehen, dass er das Häkchen in den Java-Einstellungen gar nicht speichert was ja auch seltsam ist.

Was aber noch fiel seltsamer ist is folgendes: 
Wenn ich in den Systemeinstellungen auf Java gehe und mir dort z.B. die Versionsinfos anzeigen lassen will wird das Fenster plötzlich wieder schwarz! 

Ich habe mal ein Video auf youtube geuppt damit ihr seht, wie das ganze aussieht. Ich hoffe jemand hat ne Idee woran das alles liegen könnte. 

Installiert ist übrigens Java Version 7 Update 2.
Grafikkarte: ATI HD 4870 (1024mb) - neueste Treiber

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Hier der youtube link: java fail - YouTube

PS. Haltet ihr es für möglich, dass der Fehler evtl. hardwarebedingt ist (GraKa)? Komischerweise hatte ich auf meinem alten Monitor auch Anzeigefehler (die Fensterinhalte von verschiedenen Frames haben sich vermischt) bei meinen Java-Programmen. Jetzt habe ich einen neuen Monitor und Windows neu installiert und ich habe wieder Grafikfehler. Ist halt nur komisch da ich sonst keine Anzeigeprobleme habe..nur bei allem was mit Java zu tun hat irgendwie..


----------



## Fiandus (14. Jan 2012)

Offensichtlich liegt es am Grafikkarten-Treiber. Diesen Hinweis habe ich aus diesem Thread http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/128348-schwarzer-flackerscreen.html (sorry, aber der Fehler kam mir derart exotisch vor, dass ich nicht damit gerechnet hatte hier etwas diesbezüglich zu finden).

Das erklärt auch warum ich seite 1-2 Monaten auf meinem alten Monitor auch diese seltsamen Probleme hatte..ich hatte nämlich vor einigen Wochen meinen Grafiktreiber erstmals seit einigen Monaten wieder aktualisiert und da diese Fehler offensichtlich nur bei den neueren Versionen des Treibers auftreten kommt das hin.

Ich konnte das Problem beheben indem ich im CCC in den 3D-Einstellungen die Kantenglättung wieder auf "Use Application Settings" gesetzt habe. Kann man nur hoffen, dass ATI das bei zukünftigen Treiberversionen fixt. Ist ja nervig das im CCC immer umzustellen.

Eventuell kann man diesen Thread ja mit obig verlinktem zusammenführen.


----------



## irgendjemand (14. Jan 2012)

wie ich auch bereits im von dir verlinkten thread sagte kommt dieser fehler gerade bei HD4000er karten in verbindung mit Treiber der version 11 vor ...
ein fix ist nicht in sicht da auch im aktuellen 11.11 weiterhin das problem besteht ...

wie ein anderer user meinte das dieser fehler auch auf nVidia karten auftritt kann ich bisweilen immer noch nicht bestätigen *ja : ich habe eine sehr breite prüfung mit unterschiedlichen grafikkarten und treiber-versionen durchgeführt* ...

da ich leider keine HD5000er / HD6000er karten zur verfügung habe kann ich es leider auf diesen modellen nicht testen ... aber merkwürdig ist das der fehler unter HD2000er und HD3000er karten NICHT auftritt ... sondern lediglich auf HD4000er karten mit treibern ab v10.12 *v11 beta* ...

mich selbst betrifft dieses problem leider ebenfalls *wie erwähnt ist bei mir ne HD4550 am laufen* ... zur zeit verwende ich treiber v11.9-OCL *ocl = over clocked* welcher an sich recht stabil läuft und komischerweise etwas weniger macken bei java hat als andere treiber varianten ...

sobald ich jedoch in den 3D-einstellungen rumspiele und/oder die karte übertakte tritt das von dir gezeigte phänomen wieder auf ...

auch seltsam ist das dieser fehler sowohl mit Java6 *u0/u2/u9/u10/u16/u23/u29* sowie auch mit Java7 *u0/u1/u2* auftritt ... daraus lässt sich zumindest schließen das es sehr wahrscheinlich an der HD4000er serie von ATI/AMD sowie an den v11 treibern liegt ...

so bald man jedoch den letzten v10 treiber *v10.11* installiert kann ich zumindest die 3D-einstellungen voll aufdrehen sowie die karte bis zum hitzeschutz übertakten ... es treten keinerlei fehler auf ...

wer weis ... vielleicht hat AMD mit v11 der treiber auch einfach den support für so alte karten eingestellt ...


----------

